# Pakistani Woman Forced To Parade Naked Through Village



## High_Gravity

I thought they wanted to cover all their women in black, now they want to chase them naked in the streets? I am confused.

Shahnaz Bibi, Pakistani Woman Forced To Parade Naked, Recalls Harrowing Ordeal 









> Pakistani woman who was reportedly paraded naked through a village after her son was accused of sleeping with a married neighbor is speaking out about her horrifying ordeal.
> 
> As the BBC is reporting, Shahnaz Bibi was at her home in the village of Neelor Bala, north of Islamabad, when four men, armed with pistols and rifles, burst into her room. Bibi, who is reportedly about 50 years old, says she knew them all.
> 
> She recalls:
> 
> "Before I knew what was happening they tied my wrists and pushed me hard out into the lane, abusing me and sometimes throwing me to the ground. They dragged me to an open plot of land. There, they tore off all of my clothes.
> For a full hour they pushed me around and paraded me naked. I cried and pleaded with them but they wouldn't listen and they kept beating me."
> 
> 
> Before long, she says, the entire village was watching. "Men, women and children were all there, but nobody came forward to help," she says.
> 
> As the AFP reports, the incident, which has since been condemned by human rights advocacy groups worldwide, occurred after neighbor Mohammad Salman grew suspicious that the one of Bibi's sons slept with his wife. India's Hindustan Times reported that the matter was then taken to the village jirga, which decided that Salman's wife, who had become pregnant, should immediately divorce her husband and the two men accused of rape should be punished.
> 
> "I said they should have discussed it with us, or should have gone to the police about my son if they felt he had done something wrong, but they just wanted to humiliate me," Bibi says. "The whole time I was asking myself why this curse had befallen me from nowhere. What had I done? I was begging them to stop."



Shahnaz Bibi, Pakistani Woman Forced To Parade Naked, Recalls Harrowing Ordeal


----------



## Two Thumbs

Awesome!

Seriously, that's the most awsomest form of crazy fucking islamic justice I have ever read about.

They didn't kill her.


----------



## FuelRod

Naked Muslim woman.


----------



## PoliticalChic

High_Gravity said:


> I thought they wanted to cover all their women in black, now they want to chase them naked in the streets? I am confused.
> 
> Shahnaz Bibi, Pakistani Woman Forced To Parade Naked, Recalls Harrowing Ordeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani woman who was reportedly paraded naked through a village after her son was accused of sleeping with a married neighbor is speaking out about her horrifying ordeal.
> 
> As the BBC is reporting, Shahnaz Bibi was at her home in the village of Neelor Bala, north of Islamabad, when four men, armed with pistols and rifles, burst into her room. Bibi, who is reportedly about 50 years old, says she knew them all.
> 
> She recalls:
> 
> "Before I knew what was happening they tied my wrists and pushed me hard out into the lane, abusing me and sometimes throwing me to the ground. They dragged me to an open plot of land. There, they tore off all of my clothes.
> For a full hour they pushed me around and paraded me naked. I cried and pleaded with them but they wouldn't listen and they kept beating me."
> 
> 
> Before long, she says, the entire village was watching. "Men, women and children were all there, but nobody came forward to help," she says.
> 
> As the AFP reports, the incident, which has since been condemned by human rights advocacy groups worldwide, occurred after neighbor Mohammad Salman grew suspicious that the one of Bibi's sons slept with his wife. India's Hindustan Times reported that the matter was then taken to the village jirga, which decided that Salman's wife, who had become pregnant, should immediately divorce her husband and the two men accused of rape should be punished.
> 
> "I said they should have discussed it with us, or should have gone to the police about my son if they felt he had done something wrong, but they just wanted to humiliate me," Bibi says. "The whole time I was asking myself why this curse had befallen me from nowhere. What had I done? I was begging them to stop."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shahnaz Bibi, Pakistani Woman Forced To Parade Naked, Recalls Harrowing Ordeal
Click to expand...


Not only can I top this one, but tomorrow is the anniversary of the event, for those inclined to celebrate this type of thing....

And as a legal sentence: June 22, 2002 A Pakistani tribal council in Meerwala, a village in southern Punjab province, ordered that an 18-year-old girl be gang raped by four members of the council, to punish her family after her 11-year &#8211;old brother was seen *walking unchaperoned *with a girl from another tribe. Hundreds of people stood outside laughing and cheering as the men took turns in a mud hut.
How can Islamic Law allow this?



"...walking unchaperoned..."  


Well, now I can see the reasoning behind the punishment......


----------



## Ropey

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they wanted to cover all their women in black, now they want to chase them naked in the streets? I am confused.
> 
> Shahnaz Bibi, Pakistani Woman Forced To Parade Naked, Recalls Harrowing Ordeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani woman who was reportedly paraded naked through a village after her son was accused of sleeping with a married neighbor is speaking out about her horrifying ordeal.
> 
> As the BBC is reporting, Shahnaz Bibi was at her home in the village of Neelor Bala, north of Islamabad, when four men, armed with pistols and rifles, burst into her room. Bibi, who is reportedly about 50 years old, says she knew them all.
> 
> She recalls:
> 
> "Before I knew what was happening they tied my wrists and pushed me hard out into the lane, abusing me and sometimes throwing me to the ground. They dragged me to an open plot of land. There, they tore off all of my clothes.
> For a full hour they pushed me around and paraded me naked. I cried and pleaded with them but they wouldn't listen and they kept beating me."
> 
> 
> Before long, she says, the entire village was watching. "Men, women and children were all there, but nobody came forward to help," she says.
> 
> As the AFP reports, the incident, which has since been condemned by human rights advocacy groups worldwide, occurred after neighbor Mohammad Salman grew suspicious that the one of Bibi's sons slept with his wife. India's Hindustan Times reported that the matter was then taken to the village jirga, which decided that Salman's wife, who had become pregnant, should immediately divorce her husband and the two men accused of rape should be punished.
> 
> "I said they should have discussed it with us, or should have gone to the police about my son if they felt he had done something wrong, but they just wanted to humiliate me," Bibi says. "The whole time I was asking myself why this curse had befallen me from nowhere. What had I done? I was begging them to stop."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shahnaz Bibi, Pakistani Woman Forced To Parade Naked, Recalls Harrowing Ordeal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only can I top this one, but tomorrow is the anniversary of the event, for those inclined to celebrate this type of thing....
> 
> And as a legal sentence: June 22, 2002 A Pakistani tribal council in Meerwala, a village in southern Punjab province, ordered that an 18-year-old girl be gang raped by four members of the council, to punish her family after her 11-year &#8211;old brother was seen *walking unchaperoned *with a girl from another tribe. Hundreds of people stood outside laughing and cheering as the men took turns in a mud hut.
> How can Islamic Law allow this?
> 
> "...walking unchaperoned..."
> 
> Well,  I can not see the reasoning behind the punishment......
Click to expand...


This is what happens when a people marry their cousins for ~1,400 years.

Minister warns of &lsquo;inbred&rsquo; Muslims - Times Online



> Default Inbreeding is a common practic
> Inbreeding is a common practice where uncles marry nieces, boys marry their first cusions, this means that in Pakistan there is only ONE set of grandparents.



Inbreeding in Pakistan - punjabi net forum talk discussions



> GUJRAT, Pakistan (AFP) &#8212; Outside a Muslim shrine in this dusty Pakistani city, a "rat woman" with a tiny head sits on a filthy mattress and takes money from worshippers who cling to an ancient fertility rite.
> 
> Nadia, 25, is one of hundreds of young microcephalics -- people born with small skulls and protruding noses and ears because of a genetic mutation -- who can be found on the streets of Gujrat, in central Punjab province...
> 
> *Recent medical studies say the most likely cause is that the normally rare recessive genes behind many microcephaly cases crop up with greater frequency because of the common custom of marrying cousins in Pakistan.*


*

Update: As Bartholomew has pointed out, the real problem comes from generations of marrying one&#8217;s cousins. This should not negate the minister&#8217;s warnings however, as it is directed at those who are prone to marry their cousins, thus continuing the cycle of massive inbreeding at rates often greater than 70%.*

Minister warns of &lsquo;inbred&rsquo; Muslims - Times Online


----------



## High_Gravity

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they wanted to cover all their women in black, now they want to chase them naked in the streets? I am confused.
> 
> Shahnaz Bibi, Pakistani Woman Forced To Parade Naked, Recalls Harrowing Ordeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani woman who was reportedly paraded naked through a village after her son was accused of sleeping with a married neighbor is speaking out about her horrifying ordeal.
> 
> As the BBC is reporting, Shahnaz Bibi was at her home in the village of Neelor Bala, north of Islamabad, when four men, armed with pistols and rifles, burst into her room. Bibi, who is reportedly about 50 years old, says she knew them all.
> 
> She recalls:
> 
> "Before I knew what was happening they tied my wrists and pushed me hard out into the lane, abusing me and sometimes throwing me to the ground. They dragged me to an open plot of land. There, they tore off all of my clothes.
> For a full hour they pushed me around and paraded me naked. I cried and pleaded with them but they wouldn't listen and they kept beating me."
> 
> 
> Before long, she says, the entire village was watching. "Men, women and children were all there, but nobody came forward to help," she says.
> 
> As the AFP reports, the incident, which has since been condemned by human rights advocacy groups worldwide, occurred after neighbor Mohammad Salman grew suspicious that the one of Bibi's sons slept with his wife. India's Hindustan Times reported that the matter was then taken to the village jirga, which decided that Salman's wife, who had become pregnant, should immediately divorce her husband and the two men accused of rape should be punished.
> 
> "I said they should have discussed it with us, or should have gone to the police about my son if they felt he had done something wrong, but they just wanted to humiliate me," Bibi says. "The whole time I was asking myself why this curse had befallen me from nowhere. What had I done? I was begging them to stop."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shahnaz Bibi, Pakistani Woman Forced To Parade Naked, Recalls Harrowing Ordeal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only can I top this one, but tomorrow is the anniversary of the event, for those inclined to celebrate this type of thing....
> 
> And as a legal sentence: June 22, 2002 A Pakistani tribal council in Meerwala, a village in southern Punjab province, ordered that an 18-year-old girl be gang raped by four members of the council, to punish her family after her 11-year old brother was seen *walking unchaperoned *with a girl from another tribe. Hundreds of people stood outside laughing and cheering as the men took turns in a mud hut.
> How can Islamic Law allow this?
> 
> 
> 
> "...walking unchaperoned..."
> 
> 
> Well, not I can see the reasoning behind the punishment......
Click to expand...


Walking unchaperoned? thats a joke right? what kind of kangaroo court justice are the Pakistanis dishing out now? this country seems to move back in time more and more everyday.


----------



## strollingbones

and here is the west...judges tell rape victims their dress caused them to be raped

slutwalks!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ropey said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they wanted to cover all their women in black, now they want to chase them naked in the streets? I am confused.
> 
> Shahnaz Bibi, Pakistani Woman Forced To Parade Naked, Recalls Harrowing Ordeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shahnaz Bibi, Pakistani Woman Forced To Parade Naked, Recalls Harrowing Ordeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can I top this one, but tomorrow is the anniversary of the event, for those inclined to celebrate this type of thing....
> 
> And as a legal sentence: June 22, 2002 A Pakistani tribal council in Meerwala, a village in southern Punjab province, ordered that an 18-year-old girl be gang raped by four members of the council, to punish her family after her 11-year old brother was seen *walking unchaperoned *with a girl from another tribe. Hundreds of people stood outside laughing and cheering as the men took turns in a mud hut.
> How can Islamic Law allow this?
> 
> "...walking unchaperoned..."
> 
> Well,  I can not see the reasoning behind the punishment......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what happens when a people marry their cousins for ~1,400 years.
> 
> Minister warns of &lsquo;inbred&rsquo; Muslims - Times Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default Inbreeding is a common practic
> Inbreeding is a common practice where uncles marry nieces, boys marry their first cusions, this means that in Pakistan there is only ONE set of grandparents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inbreeding in Pakistan - punjabi net forum talk discussions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUJRAT, Pakistan (AFP)  Outside a Muslim shrine in this dusty Pakistani city, a "rat woman" with a tiny head sits on a filthy mattress and takes money from worshippers who cling to an ancient fertility rite.
> 
> Nadia, 25, is one of hundreds of young microcephalics -- people born with small skulls and protruding noses and ears because of a genetic mutation -- who can be found on the streets of Gujrat, in central Punjab province...
> 
> *Recent medical studies say the most likely cause is that the normally rare recessive genes behind many microcephaly cases crop up with greater frequency because of the common custom of marrying cousins in Pakistan.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Update: As Bartholomew has pointed out, the real problem comes from generations of marrying ones cousins. This should not negate the ministers warnings however, as it is directed at those who are prone to marry their cousins, thus continuing the cycle of massive inbreeding at rates often greater than 70%.*
> 
> Minister warns of &lsquo;inbred&rsquo; Muslims - Times Online
Click to expand...


"The greatest taboo: One woman lifts the lid on on the tragic genetic consequences of when first cousins marry, Daily Mail, August 23, 2010
Sitting in the family living room, I watched tensely as my mother and her older brother signed furiously at each other. Although almost completely without sound, their row was high-octane, even vicious.

Three of my uncles were born deaf but they knew how to make themselves heard. Eventually, my uncle caved in and fondly put his arm around his sister.
My mum has always had a special place in her family because she was the first girl to live beyond childhood. Five of her sisters died as babies or toddlers. It was not until many years later that anyone worked out why so many children died and three boys were born deaf.

Today there is no doubt among us that this tragedy occurred because my grandparents were first cousins.

My grandmothers heart was broken from losing so many daughters at such a young age. As a parent, I cant imagine what she went through.

My family is not unique. In the UK more than 50 per cent of British Pakistanis marry their cousins  in Bradford that figure is 75 per cent  and across the country the practice is on the rise and also common among East African, Middle-Eastern and Bangladeshi communities."

Building a bridge to the seventh century!


----------

